# Trailers Again...



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

I'm new here... Love the forum! 

I previously saw the thread where the GTO was pulling a little guy camper, so I just thought some may want to see the GTO pull other things too... I was even able to tack on a bike rack too.

The story is... I wanted to get better gas mileage than my Suburban for a few small trips. I decided to run a vacuum gauge to make sure I was not stressing the engine and also to let me know when I need to downshift  (You can see the red tube going into the cockpit in the final picture). I get a solid 20 MPG with the A/C on all the way. (Way better than my 10MPG with the truck  Just got back from a 650 mile trip, worked great! I took it to my dealership (location for pics) just for kicks and giggles, the result, open mouths... :cool 




























Also pull an 8ft popup camper nicely. A GTO at work may seem wrong to some, but actually seeing one pull a trailer puts the competitors to rest... Let's see a ricer pull that off... :cool

If you are interested in towing, let me know, I'll help you out.

Thanks,
Dan
2005 GTO - 6M


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

400HP; rear wheel drive; guess there's no reason it can't pull a trailer- -


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Recommend a bra to keep the bugs off. 

Other than that nothing wrong with towing except that I don't think the trailer was designed to go 0-60 in 4.6 seconds so be light-footed.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

That's an odd thing to see...


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

is that an amp power cord going from the hood to the door?


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

As stated in the thread:

"I decided to run a vacuum gauge to make sure I was not stressing the engine and also to let me know when I need to downshift (You can see the red tube going into the cockpit in the final picture)."

There is the answer to the "amp power cord."

Dan


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

my bad... stuck at work today and my brain is fried.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I saw a Guy in a Z06 towing a crotch rocket behind his car. Freeeked me out. But I guess there wasn't enough room in the trunk...


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I think Toy pulling Toy is all good twice the fun.Has anyone towed a boat with a goat?


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

does a sea doo count?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Close,Do you ever toast the tires at the ramp?I used to see an mid 60s Chevelle pulling a jet boat at the local lake it looked sweet.I wonder if he had disc brakes?I would think the Goat would tow 3500 lb great and drag bags would be a plus.:cheers


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

I have installed a hitch yet, but I fear the steep, wet ramps. Sure, I never used 4WD with my truck, but it was there just in case. Plus, the truck was a lot taller, such that when 1/2 of the back tires were in the water, the bumper was not... That won't be true with the Goat. Thus I'm going to fab up a removable tongue extension for my trailer, so I can space the trailer away from the car another 10 feet when I'm at the ramp. That should give me enough clearance to keep the rear tires out of the water.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Gregscalade here are your requested pics. Sorry for the junk, but my Goat is in storage...














































Any other questions, let me know 

Dan


----------

